# 2 Frames mit einem Link verändern - Problem



## Guest (16. Dez 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen Java und HTML und gerade dabei eine HP zu bauen. 

Folgendes Problem: 
Ich versuche gerade, durch das Anklicken eines Links 2 Frames zu verändern. Nur wenn ich auf den Link klicke, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit javascript:start1() oder javascript:link() 

Hier: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/firewulf1986/test/ 

habe ich mal 4 Dateien hochgeladen: 
index 
a 
b 
c (Die Navi) 

Ich hoffe, es gelingt euch, den Fehler zu finden... 

Danke im voraus!


----------



## comp89 (16. Dez 2004)

hat nicht wirklich was mit java zu tun


----------



## Wildcard (16. Dez 2004)

comp89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat nicht wirklich was mit java zu tun


Was glaubst du denn warum es bei JavaScript Fragen steht?  :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2004)

Ich glaube mal so etwas bei http://de.selfhtml.org/ gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Java - Gesicht (17. Dez 2004)

Hier das Online Beispiel dazu:

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/beispiele/anzeige/zweiframes.htm


----------

